# Lehigh Valley



## Mira (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello,

Just out of curiosity what is the local road riding like around Lehigh Valley or in particular T-town? This past winter I flew into LHV and visited Tom Kellogg to get fitted and order two new Spectrums and checked out the track but I know very little about that part of the country being originally from the upper midwest. I'd love to race at the track there but what is it like for road racing? Cyclocross? Mountainbike racing? How about the local scene for things to do? Economy?


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Mira said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just out of curiosity what is the local road riding like around Lehigh Valley or in particular T-town? This past winter I flew into LHV and visited Tom Kellogg to get fitted and order two new Spectrums and checked out the track but I know very little about that part of the country being originally from the upper midwest. I'd love to race at the track there but what is it like for road racing? Cyclocross? Mountainbike racing? How about the local scene for things to do? Economy?



The wheelman have a lot of organized group rides. They also run a Thursday night training series. Every Wed at 5:30 pm and Sunday at 10 am is the "derby" ride from the velodrome parking lot. It is a 30+ mile ride with the last 14 miles, very fast. It is on open roads, no marshals or anything, just one crazy training ride.


The economy is very strong in that area. 

http://www.lehighvalleychamber.org/mainmenu.htm

Hope this helps.

www.pacyling.org is the local race scene.
http://www.enter.net/~lehighwheelmen/
http://www.lvvelo.org/


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

technocycle said:


> The wheelman have a lot of organized group rides. They also run a Thursday night training series. Every Wed at 5:30 pm and Sunday at 10 am is the "derby" ride from the velodrome parking lot. It is a 30+ mile ride with the last 14 miles, very fast. It is on open roads, no marshals or anything, just one crazy training ride.
> 
> 
> The economy is very strong in that area.
> ...


Did the "Hillier Than Thou Half Century" ride last weekend. Pretty brutal. I was in the area and found the cue sheet on the Lehigh Wheelmen web-site. Got lost a few times but great area with a strong cycling community.


----------

